# Opening weekend for MLB



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 30, 2011)

I didn't see any threads about Major League Baseball for this upcoming season as this weekend is opening weekend. Anyone else a baseball fan? Who do you like the National League of the American League? Who's your team? Discuss.

For me it should come as no surprise since I'm originally from Texas is that I'm a Texas Rangers fan, I think it sucks that Cliff Lee went back to the Phillies as he was a great pitcher and was a definite asset to the team but I have confidence in the rest of the team and hope they will make it into the post season again this year.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 30, 2011)

Blue Jays fan here. I've been looking forward to this season for some time now. Going to Jays games in the spring and summer has been a bit of a tradition for me for the past few years. As usual, we've got the red sox, yankees, and rays to contend with but now even the orioles are starting to look better. We've got a lot of good promising young pitchers this year so hopefully we can do some damage this year. PLAY BALL!!!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah, the Rangers have a 3 game series opener against the Red Sox and I think it's awesome that Nolan Ryan has taken over ownership of the team, he was my favorite player as a young kid and it just seems full circle for him to be the owner of the team that he did a lot of great things with during his career.


----------



## kung_fu (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow, didn't know about Nolan Ryan taking over


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Mar 30, 2011)

Yeah man, it was last season when it happened.


----------



## Rick (Mar 31, 2011)

Go Rangers!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 1, 2011)

Rangers fan here too. The way I see it, the question marks are similar to last season, but they know what they have in CJ Wilson. Unfortunately, losing Cliff Lee was painful, and they really need another front line starter. The bullpen is questionable, and they'll need Colby Lewis to build on the promise he showed in the playoffs, as well as Tommy Hunter and Brandon Webb to step up. This is all remedied by the fact they field, if not the best lineup in baseball, a top 3 lineup, and the rest of the division isn't particularly strong. The Angels are aging, and while they do have pitching, the A's don't have many sticks. Don't even get me started on the Mariners 

Looking forward to what is hopefully a great season


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 1, 2011)

What's up with all the Rangers fans? I'd say we have a little divisional rivalry going on here but...



mattofvengeance said:


> Don't even get me started on the Mariners


 



Yeah, you're right. Have fun in the post season again.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 1, 2011)

Kinda bummed that I have to work tonight and I'll miss the opening game of the Rangers vs. Red Sox, oh well I'll just watch game 2 of the series tomorrow.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 1, 2011)

weird I didn't even see this thread when I made mine this morning. 

oh well.

Yankees fan since I was 8. 

But I'm also going to watch the Dodgers, It's going to be interesting to see how Mattingly will handle the team and his first manger spot.

Also the Phillies to see if Cliff Lee ends up a bust like I'm hoping.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 1, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> weird I didn't even see this thread when I made mine this morning.
> 
> oh well.
> 
> ...



I'm hoping the same in terms of Cliff Lee, if this happens then maybe he'll get traded back to the Rangers (crosses fingers)


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 1, 2011)

I was never really impressed with him during the regular season. He was decent in the playoffs but the Yankees were just run down :/

He choked in the World Series though, and I laughed.


I have no idea how I feel about the Yankees new pitching rotation. Nova didn't do too badly last year, and Sabathia is Sabathia, but god I fucking hate A.J. Burnett. But I'm also of the mindset that Hank and Hal are going to destroy the club.

The Rangers just got lucky last year


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 1, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> I was never really impressed with him during the regular season. He was decent in the playoffs but the Yankees were just run down :/
> 
> He choked in the World Series though, and I laughed.
> 
> ...



It's only the beginning of the season so we've got quite a ways to go and see how things unfold.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't know if anyone is watching the games or keeping up with them on ESPN.com like I am but the White Sox are killing the Indians right now 14-0 at the top of the 5th.


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 1, 2011)

That's hilarious.

I watched the Astros game.

and like the Astros, the Phillies won.

now it's the Rangers and the Red Sox, and it's not bad so far.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 1, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> That's hilarious.
> 
> I watched the Astros game.
> 
> ...



Yep, tied at 2 a piece right now going into the 3rd, I really wish I could stay home from working tonight to watch the game but there's always tomorrow.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 1, 2011)

I wish there was more coverage of baseball in Montreal, but there's been little to none since the Expos went down (all we get are Jays games once in a while, but cheering for a team from Toronto just seems like sacrilege me to me)... Anyway, I'm looking for Philly to be the team to beat, and the Orioles to be the big surprise this year - at least I hope, as I've been partial to the O's since Ripken's days. They haven't been an easy team to cheer for and their division is stacked, but they do look like a better team this year nonetheless 

Edit - Hoping Vlad's season looks more like the first half of last year's than the second


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 1, 2011)

Showalter or w/e is a great manager and was NYY's before Torre. He def. did some good there when he came in towards the end of the season.

They'll be interesting, just like the Dodgers, hopefully.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 2, 2011)

JeffFromMtl said:


> I wish there was more coverage of baseball in Montreal, but there's been little to none since the Expos went down (all we get are Jays games once in a while, but cheering for a team from Toronto just seems like sacrilege me to me)... Anyway, I'm looking for Philly to be the team to beat, and the Orioles to be the big surprise this year - at least I hope, as I've been partial to the O's since Ripken's days. They haven't been an easy team to cheer for and their division is stacked, but they do look like a better team this year nonetheless
> 
> Edit - Hoping Vlad's season looks more like the first half of last year's than the second



I remember Cal Ripken Jr. from when I was a young kid, he was a good player.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 3, 2011)

Jays went 2-1 against the twins. Just barely lost the last one


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 3, 2011)

Rangers swept the Red Sox in their opening 3 game series, hoping they can extend the winning streak with their series against the Mariners.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 4, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Rangers swept the Red Sox in their opening 3 game series, hoping they can extend the winning streak with their series against the Mariners.


 
The M's offense really surprised me in the series against the A's, but man, the Rangers really teed off against the Red Sox. I'm curious to see how Erik Bedard looks on the mound tonight. Hopefully he'll be in good form handing the Rangers their first loss.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 4, 2011)

There are no words to describe how unafraid of Erik Bedard I am.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 4, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> There are no words to describe how unafraid of Erik Bedard I am.



 he's making his first start since July 25, 2009 and sat out the 2010 season due to him having 2 surgeries on his pitching shoulder and logic would tell you that he's going to be rusty, so my prediction is that he'll be lucky if he can survive 4 innings, maybe 5 and as far as the Rangers are concerned I think Derek Holland will do a great job of holding his own against the Mariners.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 4, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> There are no words to describe how unafraid of Erik Bedard I am.


 


Yeah, nobody up here likes him. He was solid for a few months in 2008. Then he got hurt. He was good for the first few months of 2009. Then he got hurt... and stayed hurt through 2010. I'd love to see him get a W tonight, but yeah, there's a good chance the Rangers are going to knock him around a bit... or a lot.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 4, 2011)

Yeah, at one time, when the Mariners gave up the farm for him, he was one of the best lefties in the game. Injuries have killed him, though. He's getting knocked around a little so far in the top of the sixth.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 4, 2011)

And the Rangers go to 4-0 on the season so far and congrats to Nelson Cruz for being the 3rd player in MLB history to hit a homer in each game of the first 4 games of the season alongside Willie Mays and Mark McGuire


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah that game was pretty legit. We'll have to see how Ogando pitches tomorrow night, but I think they made the right decision leaving Feliz as the closer. Man, he can shut the door. I'll be attending Wednesday afternoon with CJ on the mound and dollar hot dog night as a bonus.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 5, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah that game was pretty legit. We'll have to see how Ogando pitches tomorrow night, but I think they made the right decision leaving Feliz as the closer. Man, he can shut the door. I'll be attending Wednesday afternoon with CJ on the mound and dollar hot dog night as a bonus.



Oh man, me= jelly, enjoy.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 5, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Oh man, me= jelly, enjoy.



Thanks, brah. I haven't been since Cliff Lee's first start with Texas against Baltimore, which didn't turn out our way  You can bet your bottom dollar, though, that should they return to the postseason, I'm fucking there. It was cool, though, cause I work literally right across the street from the Ballpark, and I can see it through our dock doors. That first game against the Yankees when Josh Hamilton hit that homerun off Sabathia, our warehouse literally lit up red with the fireworks. It was the coolest shit I've ever seen.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 5, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Thanks, brah. I haven't been since Cliff Lee's first start with Texas against Baltimore, which didn't turn out our way  You can bet your bottom dollar, though, that should they return to the postseason, I'm fucking there. It was cool, though, cause I work literally right across the street from the Ballpark, and I can see it through our dock doors. That first game against the Yankees when Josh Hamilton hit that homerun off Sabathia, our warehouse literally lit up red with the fireworks. It was the coolest shit I've ever seen.



That sounds badass, I haven't been to a game since like 05 but I do remember it was against the Yankees and we won, I also remember that Between The Buried And Me were playing at the old location of The Door (right across the street from that Bank Of America at the end of Deep Ellum), I wanted to go so bad but it didn't work out in my favor.


----------



## leonardo7 (Apr 5, 2011)

Oaktown baby! This is our year!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 5, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Oaktown baby! This is our year!



Year for what? Playing golf in October...again?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 5, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> I'll be attending Wednesday afternoon with CJ on the mound and dollar hot dog night as a bonus.


 
That ought to be a good matchup - Felix vs. CJ. I'd love to watch that game... Too bad its in the middle of my goddamn work day!



mattofvengeance said:


> Year for what? Playing golf in October...again?


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 5, 2011)

The O's already have more wins that they did about 20 games into last season


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 5, 2011)

As far as the Rangers go the only team I see that poses a threat right now is the Orioles, they're #1 in the AL East right now


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 6, 2011)

5-0. Feliz slams the door.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 6, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> 5-0. Feliz slams the door.



Man, Ogando gave a hell of a debut as a starter tonight, I am majorly impressed with his performance.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 6, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Man, Ogando gave a hell of a debut as a starter tonight, I am majorly impressed with his performance.



I'm watching it right now. I didn't get a chance to see the game at all, and only got to listen to the last two innings, so I'm watching it on dvr. I thought keeping Feliz as the closer for the time being was the right call anyway, but if Ogando can continue to perform, it will solidify that decision. Very eager to be at the ballpark tomorrow!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 6, 2011)

6-0!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 6, 2011)

Ten hotdogs dominated and 6-0. What a day!


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 6, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Ten hotdogs dominated and 6-0. What a day!



Now comes our real first test of the season and it just so happens to be on the road against the #1 team in the AL East, the Orioles, hopefully we can still have the same kinda luck on the road as we did at the end of last season, I'll also say at this point that I'm not really concerned about the Yankees.


----------



## neoclassical (Apr 7, 2011)

Yankee fan. The weather has been so crappy around here I don't even think of it as baseball season, so I've been forgetting to listen to the games (no TV).


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 7, 2011)

Wait... the MLB season has started? Are you sure? If so, then could somebody please F'ing TELL THE RED SOX.

 <-- pic of the fans behind homeplate if they lose their home opener on Fri.

I'm not worried... really I'm not... no... really. It's all gonna be ok... yup.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 7, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> Now comes our real first test of the season and it just so happens to be on the road against the #1 team in the AL East, the Orioles, hopefully we can still have the same kinda luck on the road as we did at the end of last season, I'll also say at this point that I'm not really concerned about the Yankees.



Yeah, the Tigers beat that Oriole ass last night. Buck is a good manager, and they're a good young team, but I think they're playing out of their minds right now. I don't expect this to continue, especially with the lineups the Yankees and Sox field. At some point, the Sox have to get off the shitter. I hate both of those teams, and want nothing more than to see them fail, but I just don't see them under performing like this for the remainder of the season. Staying within the division, I'm not even remotely worried about the Rays. Losing Carl Crawford and replacing him with Johnny Damon is like selling a Porsche and buying a bicycle.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 8, 2011)

The Cubs are going to have to step their game up, they're 3-3 right now


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 8, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> The Cubs are going to have to step their game up, they're 3-3 right now



Nah, I wouldn't worry about the Cubs. They've been irrelevant for over 60 years.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 8, 2011)

When is the NFL draft?


----------



## sessionswan (Apr 8, 2011)

Phillies baby! My condolences to all Rangers fans in here but we all know that here is where Cliff belongs 

Granted, we're off to a good start but the Astros and Mets aren't really a good feeler for how well your team is doing, the Braves should prove to be a little more of a challenge. 

Huge surprise with the Red Sox's start though, never saw that one coming.

Go Phils.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 8, 2011)

Please. Cliff stays in Texas if they offer another year, but no chance would I give 7 years to a 33 year old pitcher with a history of back issues. 


Also, I'm watching the Yankees and Red Sox, hoping the field collapses and both these teams fall to the center of the Earth.


----------



## sessionswan (Apr 8, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Please. Cliff stays in Texas if they offer another year, but no chance would I give 7 years to a 33 year old pitcher with a history of back issues.
> 
> 
> Also, I'm watching the Yankees and Red Sox, hoping the field collapses and both these teams fall to the center of the Earth.



I never got the impression he was about money or contract length, hence why he turned down more money to come back here... regardless, I too would love to watch the Yankees and the Sox both implode. It's just not even fun watching the Mets do it anymore, I almost feel bad for them.... almost.


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 9, 2011)

BOOOSH! Jays 5-2. Our bullpen has been very impressive


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 9, 2011)

3.1 IP, 10H, 6ER, 3K, 1BB

That's what I like to see


----------



## sessionswan (Apr 9, 2011)

You still want him back? 

Certainly not his best outing ever but it's gonna happen, no worries. We made up for it today though, the bats aren't afraid.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 9, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> The Cubs are going to have to step their game up, they're 3-3 right now


 
I actually don't think I'd know what to do with mysef if the Cubs were consistently good.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 9, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> I actually don't think I'd know what to do with mysef if the Cubs were consistently good.



I'm guessing be pretty damn happy and support them more?


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 11, 2011)

As a Mariner's fan, I think its about time for me to bow out of this thread. I'll be ready to report for ridiculing as the Seahawks fan in the NFL thread in a few months (assuming we have an NFL season, that is).


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 11, 2011)

And the Rangers go to 9-1!


----------



## kung_fu (Apr 12, 2011)

AvantGuardian said:


> As a Mariner's fan, I think its about time for me to bow out of this thread. I'll be ready to report for ridiculing as the Seahawks fan in the NFL thread in a few months (assuming we have an NFL season, that is).



Don't bow out just yet, you guys killed our bullpen last night. I wish i didn't stay up to witness that car-wreck. Hopefully we bring it tonight.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 13, 2011)

Josh Hamilton out six to weight weeks after one of the dumbest calls from a third base coach in the history of baseball. Normally Dave Anderson is on point, and without anyone covering home plate, I kinda see it, but with the modern day Mickey Mantle on third (insane talent, can't stay healthy), no way should he have sent him.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 13, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Josh Hamilton out six to weight weeks after one of the dumbest calls from a third base coach in the history of baseball. Normally Gary Anderson is on point, and without anyone covering home plate, I kinda see it, but with the modern day Mickey Mantle on third (insane talent, can't stay healthy), no way should he have sent him.



I didn't see the game today because I was at work, what happened?

Also, fucking fuckers trying to sabotage our awesome record... bitches.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 13, 2011)

TXDeathMetal said:


> I didn't see the game today because I was at work, what happened?
> 
> Also, fucking fuckers trying to sabotage our awesome record... bitches.



Josh was on third, and Adrian Beltre popped up to the third baseman Brandon Inge in foul territory. Victor Martinez had left the plate to track the ball, which meant Brad Penny should have covered the plate. He didn't, so Anderson sent Josh, and in order to avoid a collison with Martinez, he dove head first, breaking a bone in his upper arm/shoulder. After the game, Hamilton said it was a dumb play, he didn't want to do it, but he was listening to his coach.


----------



## AvantGuardian (Apr 13, 2011)

kung_fu said:


> Don't bow out just yet, you guys killed our bullpen last night. I wish i didn't stay up to witness that car-wreck. Hopefully we bring it tonight.


 
I'm feeling really hopeful for Pineda's future after yesterday's outing. The kid looks pretty damn good. Now we've got Drabek standing in the way of a sweep. Wish I could skip out of the office and catch some afternoon baseball, but I think I'll have to settle for online updates.


----------



## TXDeathMetal (Apr 13, 2011)

mattofvengeance said:


> Josh was on third, and Adrian Beltre popped up to the third baseman Brandon Inge in foul territory. Victor Martinez had left the plate to track the ball, which meant Brad Penny should have covered the plate. He didn't, so Anderson sent Josh, and in order to avoid a collison with Martinez, he dove head first, breaking a bone in his upper arm/shoulder. After the game, Hamilton said it was a dumb play, he didn't want to do it, but he was listening to his coach.



Damn that sucks, Josh is a good player but he isn't THE team, besides the rest of the team are solid so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## USMarine75 (Apr 13, 2011)

Well as a Red Sox fan I'd just like to say


----------



## mattofvengeance (Apr 13, 2011)

USMarine75 said:


> Well as a Red Sox fan I'd just like to say



Yeah, man, I'd tend to agree.


----------

